# Tele Call - Unbekannte Rechnung



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

Hi *!

Ich brauche dringend mal etwas "fachmännischen" Rat!  

Ich habe heute von der Firma "_Telecall Services GmbH_" eine Mahnung über *129,23 *Euro für die Nutzung Ihres Dienstes bekommen. Welchen Dienst ich genutzt habe steht nicht direkt da, sondern nur das Sie unter anderem Erotik-Entertainmentdienste anbieten. Mir wird ein Abo für 119,90 + zusätzliche Gebühren in Rechnung gestellt. Ich kann damit rein gar nichts anfangen. 
Kennt einer bereits sowas und kann mir helfen???

Besten Dank schon mal vorab!

Steve

P.S. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der Beitrag in diesem Forum richtig plaziert ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 November 2005)

Wo genau stand der Betrag drauf?
Hast Du ein solches Angebot genutzt?
(z.B. Erotikangebote bei AO*?)

Frag doch mal bei telec* nach:



> > Ich habe ein anderes Problem!
> Hierzu steht Ihnen unser Support gerne zur Verfügung - so erreichen Sie uns:
> Telecall Services GmbH
> Postfach 10 49 54
> ...



www.eu*obill.de


----------



## Anonymous (2 November 2005)

*Wortlaut*

Hi Aka-Aka!

Ich habe von denen einfach nen Brief bekommen. Da stand folgendes drin:

_"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
Telecall Services GmbH bietet Ihnen die Möglichkeit, Erotik-Entertainmentdienste im Internet zu nutzen.
Uns freut es sehr, dass auch Sie unsere Dienst in Anspruch genommen haben.

Unser Bankgesellschaft hat uns mitgeteilt, dass Ihr Mitgliedsbeitrag noch nicht beglichen wurde.

Bitte überweisen Sie den fälligen Gesamtbetrag, laut umseitiger Aufstellung, in Höhe von 129.23€ bis zum 17.11.2005 eingehend auf unser o.g. Konto. 

...."
_
Umseitige Aufstellung enthält nur Abonnement Telecall Services GmbH 119,90 €; Stornogebühr DVB Avicom GmbH 6,83 € und Bearbeitungsgebühr 2,50 €"

Ich kann damit absolut nichts anfangen. Aol oder ähnliches benutze ich nicht! Und unter der Telefonnummer kommt immer nur, dass ich außerhalb der Geschäftszeiten anrufe.

Steve


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 November 2005)

Dann musst Du wohl noch auf eine Antwort warten. Du schließt aus, ein Angebot genutzt zu haben? Du schließt auch aus, ein (vermeintlich kostenloses) Probeabo genutzt zu haben? Du schließt auch aus, eine SMS verschickt zu haben, um Zugang zu Internetseiten gekriegt zu haben?

Ich vermute (dann), dass jemand Deinen Namen/Adresse/Handynummer in eines der tollen Anmeldefenster geschrieben hat und Avicom das abrechnen wollte. Weil das nicht ging, hat man geschaut, welche Kontaktdaten man hat und Dich damit erreicht.

Du hast nichts bestellt?
Also wirst Du wohl auch nicht bezahlen wollen?
Die werden aber Geld haben wollen... Ich würde schon mal Widerspruch einlegen ("habe nichts genutzt, zahle nicht") und würde übrigens dokumentieren, dass Du versucht hast, sie anzurufen. 

Abo-Abrechnungsprobleme mit Beteiligung der Telecall ist ein neues Thema für mich. Probleme mit Telecall nicht...


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 November 2005)

Das könnten "deine" 119,90 Euro sein. Nur der Anbieter stimmt nicht (ganz) 

Ich vermute, dass ein rechtmässiger Empfänger einer solchen Rechnung sich gleich für 6 Monate angemeldet hat, weil ansonsten der Betrag nicht passt.
Falls Du das nicht selber gemacht hast, wende Dich an den Anbieter, widerspreche der Zahlungsaufforderung und sage es, wie es war: "Ich war's nicht"


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2005)

*Hast Du noch andere Kontaktdaten*

Hi Aka-Aka!

Hast Du noch irgendeine andere Nummer als 01805 020110? Du schreibst Du kennst den Ärger mit der Firma schon.

Unter der Nummer geht nie einer ran und nen Brief schreiben will ich nicht. Mir ist für so nen *[...]* echt das Porto zu viel!

Ist das ne Firma die einfach so Rechnungen schreibt, in der Hoffnung manche zahlen das?

Steve

*[An markierter Stelle Fäkalausdruck editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reducal (3 November 2005)

*Re: Hast Du noch andere Kontaktdaten*



			
				Stiffler schrieb:
			
		

> ... nen Brief schreiben will ich nicht. Mir ist für so nen [...] echt das Porto zu viel!


Telefonische Klärung beinhaltet zumeist kein Bestätigung über das Gespräch - schriftlich ist immer besser und man wird i. d. R. auch nicht leichtfertig ausfälltg.


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2005)

*Anzeige*

Ich werde einfach gleich direkt ne Anzeige bei der Polizei machen!

Steve


----------



## Der Jurist (3 November 2005)

*Re: Anzeige*



			
				Stiffler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde einfach gleich direkt ne Anzeige bei der Polizei machen!
> 
> Steve


Eine Strafanzeige nützt aber erstmal garnichts gegen einen zivilrechtlchen Anspruch. Auch da musst Du Deine Einwände geltend machen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 November 2005)

> Ist das ne Firma die einfach so Rechnungen schreibt, in der Hoffnung manche zahlen das?


Ich kenne keinen Fall, in dem Telecall-Abos in betrügerischer Weise abgerechnet wurden bzw. in dem, ähnlich wie es andere Firmen taten, "blindlings" Rechnungen verschickt wurden. 

Probleme mit der Firma Telecall bezogen sich auf den Einsatz eines rätselhaften Dialers.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6074
Auch hier ist mir kein Fall bekannt, in dem jemad geschädigt wurde. Es gab einen Dialer zu einer Telecallnummer, der nicht registriert war. 

Was sonstige Details zu Deinem Vertragspartner angeht, möchte ich Dich bitten, google zu bemühen.

Eine Strafanzeige gegen Telecall erscheint mir wenig hilfreich, sinnvoller ist (und da schliesse ich mich den Vorpostern an), direkt und nachweislich Kontakt aufzunehmen und einfach mal klar zu sagen, dass Du kein Angebot genutzt hast, keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hast und daher auch weder zahlungsverpflichtet noch zahlungswillig bist.

Dann ist es meines Erachtens Sache von Telecall, Strafanzeige zu stellen gegen den, der (was dann die einzige Erklärung ist, wenn es nicht ohnehin ein Missverständnis/Abrechnungsfehler ist) Telecall in erster und Dich in zweiter Linie geschädigt hat.

Die Beurteilung der Firma hinge dann von deren weiterem Vorgehen ab.

In den (mutmasslich zugrunde liegenden) AGBs steht u.a.


> Die vom Nutzer bei der Anmeldung gemachten Angaben werden zu Abrechnungszwecken gespeichert. Dies gilt auch für weitere Daten, mit denen der Nutzer identifiziert werden kann, z.B. Internet-Einwahlnummern. Rein vorsorglich machen wir darauf aufmerksam, dass durch die elektronische Anmeldung ein wirksamer Vertrag entsteht, der zur Zahlung der nachstehend vereinbarten Gebühren verpflichtet.



Im Normalfall wird dies halt bedeuten, dass von dem angegebenen Konto der Beitrag abgebucht wird. Offenbar hat das aber nicht geklappt. Wieso die Rechnung dann bei Dir landet, müsste wohl Telecall beantworten (bzw. evtl. Avicom).

Eine richtige Rechnung war ja nicht dabei, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2006)

*Telecall*

Habe auch von Teleca** eine Rechnung über rund 120€ bekommen und kann mich aber nicht dran erinnern irgendeinen Service von denen in Anspruch genommen zu haben. Das sind bestimmt solche verdeckten_ (editiert)_.
  :bash:

_Ein Begriff editiert/Juri_


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2006)

*Re: Telecall*



			
				so-ka schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind bestimmt solche verdeckten ......


Das glaube ich nicht! Tele***** bietet z. B. Erotik im Internet an. Der Nutzer muss eine Telefonnummer zur Auftragsbestätigung angeben - dorthin erfolgt ein Rückruf unter Benennung eines PIN, der dann in das Internetportal einzutragen ist. Wenn nun jemand Deine Daten missbräuchlich angegeben hat, so ist zumindest diese Telefonnummer ein erster Anhaltspunkt auf den tatsächlichen Nutzer. Frage TC doch mal nach den Bestandsdaten und dieser Nummer.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

Hallo, an alle!!!!!!!!
Lest Euch Bitte die AGB`s durch und kündigt einfach.Ich habe es so für meinen Sohn gemacht, ist der einfachste Weg. MFG Barbara


Nutzungsbedingungen für den Abrechnungsdienst Eurobill.de der Telecall GmbH 
Nachfolgende Regelungen gelten für alle Nutzer, die diesen Dienst benutzen möchten. Ohne diese Bedingungen zu akzeptieren, ist eine Teilnahme leider nicht möglich.



Das Portal Eurobill.de ist ein kostenpflichtiger Erotik-Dienst, der seinen registrierten Mitgliedern Bilder, Videos und weitere Dienste bietet. 

Bevor den Nutzern der Zutritt zu Bereichen mit Inhalten für Erwachsene gewährt wird, wird die Volljährigkeit des Nutzers überprüft. Hierzu fragen wir geeignete Daten ab (z.B. Kreditkarteninformationen nebst Geburtsdatum) oder lassen uns Unterlagen per Post oder Fax zusenden. Die Teilnahme ist erst nach erfolgreich absolvierter Prüfung möglich. 

Der Nutzer vergibt für sich selbst bei der Anmeldung zur Identifikation einen Benutzernamen und ein Passwort. Sowohl Benutzernamen als auch Passwort sollte vor der Kenntnisnahme Dritter geschützt werden (wie die PIN-Nummer der EC-Karte) und nicht gemeinsam notiert werden. 

Die vom Nutzer bei der Anmeldung gemachten Angaben werden zu Abrechnungszwecken gespeichert. Dies gilt auch für weitere Daten, mit denen der Nutzer identifiziert werden kann, z.B. Internet-Einwahlnummern. Rein vorsorglich machen wir darauf aufmerksam, dass durch die elektronische Anmeldung ein wirksamer Vertrag entsteht, der zur Zahlung der nachstehend vereinbarten Gebühren verpflichtet. 
Den Nutzern wird zunächst ein Probezeitraum gewährt, in dem eine pauschale Gebühr berechnet wird. Sofern der Nutzer seine Mitgliedschaft nicht fortsetzen möchte, kann er innerhalb des Probezeitraums jederzeit zum Ablauf der Probezeit kündigen; die Nutzung des Dienstes bleibt auf jeden Fall für den Probezeitraum möglich. Die Länge und die anfallenden Kosten für den Probezeitraum werden den Nutzern auf dem Zahlungsformular angezeigt, bevor sie eine Transaktion tätigen. 
Sofern der Nutzer nicht innerhalb des Probezeitraums kündigt, wird der Vertrag mit einer Laufzeit von jeweils 30 Tagen fortgesetzt. Die Berechnung der Zeiträume erfolgt auf Grund der eingesetzten digitalen Systeme sekundengenau. Eine Kündigung kann nur online unter der ORL https://www.eurobill.de/cancel/ erfolgen. 

Der Nutzer entrichtet im Fall der Fortsetzung über den Probezeitraum hinaus für seine Teilnahme die bei der Anmeldung angegebene Mitgliedschaftsgebühr (zum Beispiel 49,90 pro 30 Tage) inkl. MwSt. Die Gebühr ist jeweils im voraus fällig und nicht rückzahlbar. 

Den registrierten Mitgliedern stehen mindestens folgende Zahlungsmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung: Kreditkarte, Lastschriftverfahren. 

Die Teilnahme kann von beiden Seiten jederzeit zum Ende einer laufenden Verlängerungsperiode (30 Tage) gekündigt werden. 

Wir achten streng auf die Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Vorschriften bzgl. pornografischer Inhalte. Es ist daher strengstens untersagt, illegale Pornographie über unser System anzubieten oder nachzufragen. Dies bedeutet, dass keinerlei sexuelle Handlungen mit Kindern oder Tieren erlaubt sind. Dies gilt auch für gewaltverherrlichende Darstellungen. 

Im Falle einer Rücklastschrift oder einer Kreditkarten-Rückbuchung werden wir die aufgelaufene Vergütung nebst Bearbeitungskosten vom Nutzer gerichtlich einfordern und den Nutzer bis zur vollständigen Bezahlung aller offenen Posten von der Nutzung unserer Dienste ausschließen. Bei Verdacht der vorsätzlich missbräuchlichen Nutzung unserer Dienste behalten wir uns auch die Einleitung strafrechtlicher Maßnahmen vor. 

Anbieter des Dienstes ist die:
Telecall Services GmbH
Leopoldstrasse 16
40211 Düsseldorf
UStID: DE 233772857
Geschäftsführer: .....
Telefon: 0180 5020 110
Telefax: 0180 5020 112
E-Mail: [email protected]

_persönliche Daten  gelöscht , modaction _


----------

